
Show HN: Dope personalized dashboards off your Apple Health & Google Fit data - alexanderkonst
http://www.personalytics.me
======
alexanderkonst
We are happy to share that we have finally launched Personalytics, the world's
first AI wellness coach. It is available at www.personalytics.me

Would appreciate if you try or provide constructive feedback and ideas!

We all know we need to exercise, sleep well, and take care of our mental
health. Yet we often fall into bad habits without even realizing it. According
to Cornell's research, people spend 90% of their waking life on autopilot.
There is good news though: tons of scientific evidence shows that the moment
we become aware of our habits, wellness automatically improves. Hence, we
built a smart wellness coach to track and make sense of data on things like
sleep, fitness, productivity, weight, all in one place. Kwirki, our AI coach,
keeps you aware of your wellness habits through personalized insights and
dashboards.

What are the benefits?

1\. Personal AI wellness assistant that connects to any wearable you use

2\. All wellness data collected and interpreted in one place

3\. 500+ daily wellness insights

4\. Weekly personalized dashboards packed with insights to track your progress

Delegate your wellness to AI right now at
[http://www.personalytics.me](http://www.personalytics.me) and become the
master of your body and mind :)

~~~
verdverm
Couple of points

1\. Where are your legal docs?

2\. First? I didn't even have to finish typing and hit search to see there are
many many apps which purport to use "ai" as a wellness coach

~~~
alexanderkonst
Thank you for checking us out :)

